# 32 Lashed Boots (first impressions/ review)



## G0DW1N

I just picked these up at my local shop yesterday. They are a huge upgrade from my previous boots which are thrashed to **** from the 4 years I had worn them.

I did not pick up the 2011 model because there was a much better deal for the 2010 model and there isn't much difference between the two. 

*Looks:* In my opinion the 2010 model has a much cleaner and better look than the 2011 model. It does not look nearly as bulky and the colorways are a lot nicer.

*Flex:* The boot is a mid flex. It feels soft enough to handle anything in the park and just stiff enough to shred pow. The articulating cuff is a very nice feature as it allows you to flex a bit more naturally. 

*Liner:* One of the best liners I have seen in a snowboarding boot. It has the thermal foam which you can heat to mold your foot if you want. You will not need to wear thick socks with these boots. The foam reacts to your body temp and heats up when wearing the boot. My feet were toasty warm within 30 seconds of wearing them. The nice thing about the liner is that the lacing system is not incorporated into it. the lacing system is on the outside which provides a lot more stability around the ankle. 

*Fit/ Feel:* This boot fits true to size. I wear a size 13 shoe and I bought a size 13 boot. The boot feels a bit wide around the arches of my foot, I like this because it provides my foot with a bit of breathing room so I wont get too uncomfortable. 

Right now I give this boot an overall 8/10. I cannot wait to try this boot out on the hill. I got a great deal on this boot for $180 marked down from $300.









Post up if you have any questions or you would like to share your thoughts about the lashed boot.


----------



## HoboMaster

These are what I'm trying on first, especially since my local shop only carries 2011 DC/32. Jesus $300 new? I understand it's Canada with Canada taxes and what not, but 2011 lashed are going for $200 USD. Hopefully my local shop doesn't try to rape me with a $100 fair-retail markup :dunno:

I also like the 2010 design better, but oh well, it's better then buying them online and having to return them 5 times.


----------



## G0DW1N

The 2011 Lashed are advertised at $279.99 in my local shop. So its 80 more dollars than in the states. The 2011 models are cheaper than when the 2010's came out last year. 

Ill post a picture of my boots soon.


----------



## Triple8Sol

It's almost 2011. Why does 32 continue making their boots so huge? I'm referring to the footprint and outers too.


----------



## HoboMaster

Triple8Sol said:


> It's almost 2011. Why does 32 continue making their boots so huge? I'm referring to the footprint and outers too.


So you can Curb-Stomp bitchy skiers who get in your way!

Can't think of too many other reasons.....


----------



## Telosin

I got a pair of 08 Lashed this summer for $110 new. Some closeout deal or something at the local shop. So far, they feel amazing. They're really light and comfortable. Hopefully they'll ride just as good.


----------



## garlicbread

i actually just got the same exact boot as you (year and colorway) yesterday, i think i paid about $150 for them. the fit is perfect and like you said i have a little extra room in the arch and toe area, i love the internal lace harness thing, even if the boots arent tied up super tight i get no heel lift whatsoever. there very light and right out of the box a little stiff but i think there going to get a bit more flexy as they break in, cant wait to ride these boots.


----------



## hwa

Triple8Sol said:


> It's almost 2011. Why does 32 continue making their boots so huge? I'm referring to the footprint and outers too.


Have to agree with you. I didn't find the Lashed true to size. I wear a size 9 normally and had quite a bit of heel lift when I tried the same sized Lashed at my shop.


----------



## that_guy

Hmmm, 1:1 sizing (shoe size = snowboard boots size), that's interesting. I go with a 9-9.5 shoe size, and an 8 in my Lashed. I don't use thick socks ever, though, with my boots.

I've always had to size down to keep the heel lift to a minimum, did 32 make major changes to their liners recently?


----------



## HoboBen

Hey, you said these boots fit true to size. Do you happen to have a measurement of the length of your foot in cm? I have nowhere to try on boots, so Im trying to find out how accurate diff brands sizes actually are before I order online.


----------



## Salvation

Hmm..
I have to say that while my 32 Lashed 10 does seem to have a rather large footprint, I feel that they actually run rather true to size, if not a bit smaller.
Size US 8 trainers with padding usually fit me fine, but plimsols with little or not padding around the body tend to result in slippage and quite a bit of looseness.
Having said this, my size 8 Lashed boots fit snugly, in fact, snugger than most sneakers do. As I have very skinny ankles but muscular calves, there was some heel-lift, but this was easily solved w some thin adhesive foam pads attached around the region of my achilles tendon by the boot fitters at my friendly neighbourhood board store.
Hope this helps.


----------



## garlicbread

i think these boots fit pretty true to size, i wear an 8.5 and my foot is 25 cm long, i got these in an 8.5 and they are perfect length wise. i do think these boots fit a wider foot better, i dont really have a wide foot, you can just feel the extra room in there, its still comfortable and a great fit on me. one thing i can say is that the insoles a stiff and ill be putting better ones in.


----------



## HoboBen

Ok, cool, thank you. I measured my foot at 27.5 but I was a little worried because I wear larger than that in street shoes and other boots that I've worn (rentals). My feet are a little on the wide side as well.


----------



## Tauwolf

I just bought the 2011 yesterday. Love them. I was shocked, though, when the size 10 fit me perfect. I normally wear 11.5!


----------



## Alban

What bindings do you guys have with your lashed?


----------



## Salvation

Cartels.


----------



## Tauwolf

Just bought 2011 Union Force.. Couldn't be more excited to get this combo out on a hill.


----------



## G0DW1N

Im currently rocking 2009 Ride NRC's with my lashed. They feel a lot better with my lashed than with my previous boots


----------



## Alban

So which would you go for? Lashed with 390s, or Contrabands


----------



## MistahTaki

Alban said:


> So which would you go for? Lashed with 390s, or Contrabands


the boots fit reallly reallly wide. i would go with whichever is wider if it's split 50/50


----------



## tprior

I picked up a pair of 2010 Lashed demos yesterday and had the worst foot pain I've ever had. The shop only had whole sizes, so maybe that's why. I picked up a size 10 and normally wear a size 11.5 shoe. The size 11s were just way too big.


----------



## AngryHugo

I finally replaced my 2008 Lashed with 2011's. I'm typically a 10 1/2 - 11, and my old Lashed boots were 10 1/2. The new ones are size 12. Bizarre. Moral of the story: try your boots on, folks.


----------



## Tauwolf

Ok, first day out this year, mostly to get my snow legs under me and break in my new boots and bindings. Four hours of pretty much nonstop riding - except a few short breaks to give my feet a rest.

My first impressions of the lashed: best performing boot I've used. I think every inch of the design is geared toward translating your input directly to the bindings and board. I also think they will be very comfortable after a break-in period that may take a bit longer than your normal boot. There is a lot of designed integration between boot and liner, and this seems to slow down the break-in period a bit.

These are some seriously well-made boots, and I think given time I'll call them the best I've used.


----------

